# Adding new ADA substrate to an existing cycled tank. Doable?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi planted tank people!

I'm feeling I need to add some more substrate to the back of my tank to get a better scape and to bury a bit of my wood hardscape.
Unless I can find some clean by cycled substrate I've been thinking of adding some new stuff. However, as many of you know new ADA is high in ammonia and the new tank usually needs several water changes before adding fish. 

What do you guys think? Do I have no choice but to find another tank to cycle the substrate first (doing a few water changes) before adding it to my existing tank?

Thanks!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I have added/topped off new Aquasoil on my 90G planted tank a couple of times already, I didn't experience ammonia spike. I guess I have enough Nitrifying Bacteria to do the job :bigsmile:

If your tank is fully cycled then you dont need to worry about it.. How much substrate are adding by the way?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have added fluval straatum on top of existing gravel. As I didn't want to take out that bacteria. You should be fine. If you are worried slowly add it in over a week.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll start with adding 1/2 a bag first.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Good call. Keep an eye on your ammonia as Ada soil does leach it at first


----------

